# some fun in photoshop...



## panzershreck (Oct 30, 2006)

using only google image search for source images

"modern loss"






"modern rage"


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow, I really like #2.  The flag/fire/face combo just works out wonderful!!!!!


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks! i think the cut through the face is the magic "key" to that image


----------



## panzershreck (Nov 6, 2006)

a couple of others - not as visually focused as the other two (just doing these for fun as they come along...)

"modern boredom"






"modern protest"


----------



## callisto (Nov 17, 2006)

interesting works!
your art, panzershreck?


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

I love the second one of the first batch. It's really interesting. You should shoot images like these and put them together, so you can get credit. =)


----------

